# How much image should remain on paper after sublimation?



## ninja4life (Jul 8, 2009)

Just wondering how much of your image should be remaining on the paper after sublimating because I seem to have a normal looking image, not very faded at all, remaining on my paper. Is this normal? I was told by Richard at cobra that there should be just a faint image remaining. It looks good on the mugs so I don't think it's a problem, just not sure.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Personally, I care not how much ink is left on the paper, as long as the final product looks good.


----------



## MX1CAN (Jul 24, 2009)

As Mike said it's the end product that you should be worried about. Different substrates absorb different amounts of the ink and that will make the residue left on your sheet vary from substrate to substrate.

With that said yes you don't want a vibrant looking sheet after applying the "transfer" to the substrate. That means that the final image will look faded and not very vibrant at all.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Whenever/whatever I sublimate, there is always a pretty good image left on the paper afterwards.
The item still turns out great, so like the others said, don't worry about it, it's normal.


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

Depending on the quality of paper will always dictate how much it releases. Profile will also help. Having a good match of the two will achieve better release.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

final product is what counts, maybe try different printer setting, you could be using to much ink, but again final results are what your looking for. Lots of our paper has a residual ink look. Good luck uncletee.


----------

